# the big 3 in banff



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

anybody been to banff(sunshine village, lake louise, nakiska)
just wanted to know how the terrain is, hows the snow and all that you can tell me bout it.
is it a good place to go for a week


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am also curious about banff and interested in doing a week there. never hear much about it. seems to fly under most people's radar here in the states


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

It's sick. Sunshine Village (15min) has a weird layout with super steeps & super flats, they have excellent snow and get it regularly. Lake Louise (45min) doesn't get much snow, but when they do the Backside has challenging terrain than can rival Kicking Horse / Revelstoke. Norquay is tiny and crappy but is close and has a good little snowboard park (5min).
Also within driving distance are the epic Kicking Horse, Panorama, and Nakiska (crappy hill, mainly groomers, no snow). A little further are more.

The best time to visit is SPRING. It's the snowiest season there, and Sunshine 
is open till late May. Plus it's too cold in the deep of winter. You'll probably find the mountains similar to Colorado if you've ever been there.

Great partying in Banff, cheap drinks and people getting loose left and right. The local scenery is simply stunning - you may never leave. (I went for a summer and ended up staying 7 years)


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

As a place on Earth, it is one of the best. 
i lived on and off there for 3 or 4 years, mostly in Lake Louise. I haven't been there lately, so i can't comment on the park, but the terrain is amazing. As gnar as you want to go. Also one of the most beautiful places on the planet as well. 
The only downside is the relative lack of snow compared to Sunshine. If you go, try to definately hook up with a local and get shown around to the spots.

Like the previous poster said, Sunshine has a weird layout, lots of rolling flats. Thats because it was originally designed for tour skiing, half downhill, half cross-country. But still a gorgeous place to ride, some newer gnarlier places like Goat's Eye are open, and lots more snow than any other area in the park.

Norquay is a fun place just to shred in the afternoon if you don't feel like going all the way to the other hills. Small, but well maintaned and had a good park (at least when i worked there 8 years ago)


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

bloodfira said:


> anybody been to banff(sunshine village, lake louise, nakiska)
> just wanted to know how the terrain is, hows the snow and all that you can tell me bout it.
> is it a good place to go for a week


Since you're interested in a relatively long visit, I thought I would add something about the practicalities. The town of Banff is lively and has many places to stay at all price levels: big hotels, small hotels, motels, lodges, etc. Sunshine Village is maybe 15 minutes away by car or bus. It's easy to stay in Banff and take the ski shuttle to Sunshine Village. You also could stay in the lodge at Sunshine Village itself -- have to send your luggage up in the gondola! -- for the quickest access, but most people probably would prefer to be in Banff, which is lovely and easy to walk around in.

Lake Louise is more isolated -- about 45 min. to an hour away from Banff. There are a few hotels nearby (the Chateau Lake Louise is the most famous and pictureque), but you need to drive or take the shuttle to the resort itself. You can also take a shuttle back and forth to Sunshine Village, but of course that's a longer trip.

It's possible to stay for a week in one spot and switch back and forth between the resorts by using the shuttles. When we visited, however, we stayed at Lake Louise for a few nights, then in Banff for the remaining nights. That gave us a better chance to soak in the abundant atmosphere in both locations.


----------

